

Important: Twitter OAuth changes - mmastrac
http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-talk/browse_thread/thread/69dabee414d5f553

======
mmastrac
Heads up:

If the Twitter library you're using right now doesn't send oauth_verifier,
you'll get a 401 error when trying to retrieve the access token. I spent a few
minutes hunting this one down for our site.

